# Interessanten 27 Zöller entdeckt: Asus VS278Q LED



## Warlock54 (1. November 2012)

*Interessanten 27 Zöller entdeckt: Asus VS278Q LED*

Hey Leute! 
Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor habe ich diesen 27 Zöller von Asus entdeckt: Asus VS278Q.
Jener ist anscheinend noch relativ frisch auf dem Markt und prahlt förmlich mit einem dynamischen Kontrast von 80.000.000:1 und einer Reaktionszeit (GtG) von 1ms ! 

Was meint ihr zu dem ? 
mfg Warlock54


----------



## loller7 (1. November 2012)

*AW: Interessanten 27 Zöller entdeckt: Asus VS278Q LED*

Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. November 2012)

*AW: Interessanten 27 Zöller entdeckt: Asus VS278Q LED*

Ach kommt schon, hier wurde für mich ein 27 Zoller mit nem alten TN Panel und nur FullHD mit einer Werksangabe von 1ms versucht schmackhaft zu machen, mehr nicht.

Ich will damit nicht sagen, dass es ein schlechter Monitor sein muss, aber nur weil die da "1ms" draufschreiben sollte man da noch nicht großartig viel erwarten.


----------



## MClolwut (1. November 2012)

*AW: Interessanten 27 Zöller entdeckt: Asus VS278Q LED*

Ausserdem hat er nur FullHD und LED Panel. 
Solange ich für 50€ weniger 2560x1440 und S-IPS bekomme, bin ich glücklich. Und das zu unterbieten soll erst mal einer schaffen, da kann der Kontrast vom LED auch ruhig 1.000.000.000:1 betragen.


----------



## Painkiller (6. November 2012)

*AW: Interessanten 27 Zöller entdeckt: Asus VS278Q LED*



> und prahlt förmlich mit einem dynamischen Kontrast von 80.000.000:1


Tja, was soll man dazu sagen...

Ein paar Zeilen gibt es schon dazu:



> Kontrast & dynamischer Kontrast:
> 
> Das Wort "Kontrast" bezeichnet den Unterschied zwischen hellen und    dunklen Bereichen eines Bildes. Der Kontrast gibt also das Verhältnis    von minimaler (schwarz) und maximaler (weiß) Leuchtdichte bei    aufeinanderfolgender Darstellung an. Die Farben werden bei dieser Angabe    nicht berücksichtigt.
> 
> ...



Mehr zur Technik:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html


----------



## Warlock54 (9. November 2012)

*AW: Interessanten 27 Zöller entdeckt: Asus VS278Q LED*

Nunja, wenn der Kontrast anscheinend nur den darstellbaren Unterschied zwischen den Kontrasten Schwarz und Weiß beschreibt, welches Merkmal eines Monitors beschreibt dann die Intensität der Farben ? Da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2012)

*AW: Interessanten 27 Zöller entdeckt: Asus VS278Q LED*

Bei den Farben kommt es sehr stark auf die Farbraumabdeckung an. Je mehr der verfügbare Farbraum abgedeckt ist, umso genauer sind die Farbabstufungen. Die Farben stehen und fallen mit dem Panel. 

Der Kontrast ist dahingehend wichtig, da durch ihn die Helligkeit gesteuert werden kann. 

Beispiel:

PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2713HM Teil 6

Hier seht ihr zwei Netze auf den Bildern. 

 Das schwarze Netz stellt den jeweiligen  Referenz-Farbraum dar, das weiße den Monitorfarbraum. Die tatsächliche  Schnittmenge beider Farbräume macht der bunte Würfel kenntlich. Der  Monitorfarbraum kann den Referenzfarbraum dann nicht mehr vollständig  darstellen, wenn das schwarze Netz aus dem Würfel herausragt. Falls der  Monitorfarbraum größer ist als der jeweilige Standardfarbraum, so ragt  das weiße Netz aus dem Würfel heraus. 

Es gibt also einen Referenz-Farbraum (welcher offiziell festgelegt wurde), und den Monitorfarbraum. Je mehr der Monitorfarbraum die Referenz-Vorlage abdeckt, um so genauer sind die möglichen Farbabstufungen. Natürlich kann es genau so wie bei anderen Tests auch hier zu Messungenauigkeiten kommen. Das kann man leider nie ausschließen.


----------

